# General Health : How does a rumen work?



## NubianSoaps.com

Ruminant 

* A few animals with ruminant digestive systems are sheep, cattle, goats, deer and giraffes.
* Ruminant animals have four complex stomach structures.
* The four stomachs are called the rumen, reticulum, omasum and abomasum.
* Herbivores are usually ruminant animals.

Parts of Ruminant System 

* Mouth- teeth and lips hold food and chew it, saliva moistens food.
* Esophagus-food travels to stomach.
* Four Compartments:
* 1st-Rumen
* 2nd-Reticulum
* 3rd-Omasum
* 4th-Abomasum

1st Compartment: Rumen 

* Large fermentation vat, where bacteria and protozoa thrive to break down roughages. (which is where probiotics come into play) 
* Rumen is lined with papillae to increase surface area and absorption


Rumen 

* Contains microorganisms that digest cellulose and can synthesize amino acids as well as B-complex vitamins.

Rumen Sizes in Cattle and Sheep Cow- 40 Gallons

Sheep/Goats(Adult) - 5 Gallons 



2nd Compartment- Reticulum 

* Reticulum has a lining with small compartments similar to a honeycomb. Hence its nickname the “honeycomb.”
* Interacts with the rumen in initiating mixing activity and provides additional storage for fermentation.
* Capacity: 
* Cow: 2 Gallons
* Sheep/Goats(Adult) : 2 Quarts 




3rd Compartment: Omasum 

* Omasum has many folds, often referred to as manyplies. 
* Aids in the grinding action of the food
* Capacity:
* Cow: 4 gallons
* Sheep/Goats(Adult) : 1 quart



4th Compartment: Abomasum 

* Abomasum: The true stomach
* Corresponds with the stomach of monogastric animals.
* Majority of Digestion takes place.
* Capacity:
* Cow 4 Gallons, Sheep/Goats (Adult) 3 quarts



Small Intestine 

* Functions in splitting food molecules and in nutrient absorption.
* Capacity of Ruminant Animals:
* Cow: 15 Gallons or 130 feet
* Sheep/Goats (Adult): 2 Gallons or 80 feet


Large Intestine 

* Functions in absorbing water and forms indigestible wastes into solids.
* Last chance for minor nutrient absorption.
* Capacity of Ruminant Animals
* Cow: 10 gallons
* Sheep/Goats (Adult): 6 quarts


Review of Ruminant Digestive Systems 

* Animals that have ruminant digestive systems eat forage rapidly and later regurgitate the feed, known as the cud.
* The regurgitated food is chewed thoroughly, swallowed and then more feed is regurgitated. This process is continued until all the feed is masticated. 


How the Ruminant System Works 

* Once the feed has arrived in the rumen, it is mixed with microorganisms, such as bacteria, protozoa and certain fungi. (Again, where the probiotics come into play) They assist the ruminant animal in utilizing cellulose, and in synthesizing protein from non-protein nitrogen and certain vitamins.

How the Ruminant System Works 

* Then the feed arrives in the Reticulum that is commonly referred to as the “honeycomb”. Its major function is to work with the rumen in mixing and grinding the feed.
* Also functions in screening foreign objects from the digestive system.

How the Ruminant System Works 

* Then the feed arrives in the omasum, or the third compartment referred to as “manyplies.” The omasum assists in removing 60 to 70 percent of the water before the feed enters the abomasum.

* Once the feed has arrived in the abomasum, or the “true stomach,” digestive juices, which contain enzymes, break down proteins, and add moisture to the feed as it enters the small intestine.

Small & Large Intestine in Review 

* From the abomasum, the feed enters the small intestine where nutrients are absorbed in the blood system.
* From the small intestine, the food passes into the large intestine where the water is removed and the feed is prepared for excretion.


----------

